# 2004 DA Standings



## GKDad65 (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes, I have too much time on my hands.
No, I'm not responsible for my math.
No, I'm no good at spread sheets.

Have fun.

CLUB - GP	     WIN-LOSS-TIE	PTS	PTS/GP

LAG-8	        	7	1	0	21  	 2.62
LAFC-7	        	6	1	0	18	2.57
LAUFA-9	                6	3	0      18	2.00
Albion-8	                4	2	2	14	1.75
Strikers-7	        3	2	2	11	1.57
FCGS-6		        3	3	0	9	1.50
SD Surf-7	        3	3	1	10	1.42
Nomads-7        	3	4	0	9	1.28
SBSC-7		        3	4	0	9	1.28
Petadores-9    	2	4	3	9	1.00
Real So Cal-7    	2	4	1	7	1.00
LAG-SD-7	        1	5	1	4	0.57
Arsenal-7	        0	0	2	2	0.28


----------



## Footballero (Apr 16, 2018)

Would love an update


----------



## Toe poke (Apr 30, 2018)

How are the SoCal 04's? They seemed to have had a strong showing at the training centers and camps... Looking good moving to The  Nexan Man. City weekend???


----------



## BJ18 (May 17, 2018)

Toe poke said:


> How are the SoCal 04's? They seemed to have had a strong showing at the training centers and camps... Looking good moving to The  Nexan Man. City weekend???


2004 Standings attached.


----------



## USC (May 17, 2018)

Wow, 100+ goals for LAFC!  Very impressive


----------

